# Sanding 45 degree angles



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm just wondering what are some methods for finishing 45 degree type angles - the ones where if you sand one side it screws up the other.. I am doing a big vaulted ceiling, I used no-coat and have gotten the mud on fairly straight, now it's down to sanding it properly. Ideas I've heard so far include running a piece of tape down one side, but that doesn't work too well as once you sand one side the tape won't stick to it. I have also been using a 24 inch trim tool, I hold it along the angle while i sand. Just wondering what other ideas are out there.


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds like your doing inside 45's? We use the Original Flex Tape for 45's It makes a pretty good line to work with. We also use 3M sponges to sand, medium, the ones that have a 45 built into them.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Just pull the mud tight so there is minimal sanding and then run a pole sander or a big sanding sponge parallel to the seam.


----------



## damudman (Dec 12, 2004)

i never mud all the way in the angle on no coat. 
i like to see the line, that is your strait line.
No coat in not meant to be mudded all the way in on both sides.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

If you coated the whole thing just use a sanding sponge to clean it up. You are right, a pole sander will muck up the other side. You can use the pole sander to get close to the edge and then use the sponge for the rest.:thumbsup:


----------



## hutch04 (Sep 2, 2007)

i also try to stay out the middle of angle.. i use a six to bed then a ten to skim.. sand the inside with a sanding block cleaning it completely out


----------



## robertpaint (Oct 7, 2007)

That's interesting


----------



## BigJon3475 (Oct 15, 2007)

When I worked with drywall. I would use a sanding sponge with the 45º built into it. But.....I would tear off the corner that would protrude into the other side and I wouldn't do it with a knife it needed to be pulled off with my fingers that way it wouldn't have a sharp edge or a consistent edge....It wouldn't dig into the other side and then I would just flip around for the other side....a few passes like that and it was good....we used to point up at night with a spot light at a angle and they very rarely needed to be fixed.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

It was a pretty tricky angle because I had to rebuild the angle in alot of places, the drywall wasn't straight all along the length of it so the no coat did not go on very well, but it turned out alright.


----------

